# British Police



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

What a bunch of incompetent fuckers!!!.

I had a credit card applied for in my name from my other house which is let out, only found out when the PIN numbers came to my current address. I spoke to mint who cancelled the cards and gave me all the details that they had.

Went into my local station Fareham and explained it all to the desk jockey who didn't seem very interested as no money had been taken, It wasn't till i likened it to attempted robbery that she then tried to get someone to take a statement.

Along comes PC Bumpkin who asks me the same questions every 3 mins as he is too fucking stupid to remember it was lloyds bank and this is the account number. He asks me if I am happy with what he has typed, I then explain that the little lines under things means it is mis-spelt I correct it and put it into english and then sign it and asks what will happen PC fuck wit then says it goes to the volume crime unit as it takes up too much time sorry I thought catching criminals was you job, I then leave feeling"fuck all will be done".

I get a letter about a week later saying I have tried to ring you but can't get hold of you, leave a fucking message, my daughter gets hold of me easy enough and she's 12.

I phone twice trying to get hold of this fuck wit only to find out she's not in till next monday. I am then asked another load of questions and I then ask has she read my statement, oh obviously not as here are all the details comes the reply.

Why do we bother pay rise more like a kick up the arse, useless fuckers. But if my number pate was misaligned then they would round as quick as you could say"Â£60 or three points sir, your choice"

So I guess my initial thoughts were correct.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

robokn said:


> What a bunch of incompetent fuckers!!!.
> 
> I had a credit card applied for in my name from my other house which is let out, only found out when the PIN numbers came to my current address. I spoke to mint who cancelled the cards and gave me all the details that they had.
> 
> ...


Sounds about par for the course... :?

Did you see that programme about the police on TV last night? Some traffic cop up north decided that the tinted windows on some 4x4 were too dark and hauled it over. The woman driving plainly knew nothing about the law regarding tints and said that the dealer had supplied the car like it.

The muppet then produced some gadget to measure light passing through the windows and then insisted she removed the film there and then or face a fine and penalty points... :evil:

What next? Light tests on your sunglasses?!

Is it any wonder we all get so cynical about the police these days? [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]

Cheers

Rich 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Its not easy being plod nowadays. :lol:

And as for credit card, whats with sending out pre approved cards with hi spend limits, with my name on to my neighbours.

And the banks wonder why credit card fraud is so hi. :evil:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Its not easy being plod nowadays. :lol:


It's not easy *living* with plod nowadays :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > What a bunch of incompetent fuckers!!!.
> ...


Would you be saying the same if she had knocked a small child off their bike and killed them because she couldn't see them, on top of that she was wearing sun glasses which would of further reduced her visibility :? 
It's not a stupid law and one that should be inforced more imo.

Made me laugh her hubby had to come from the pub to remove it as she didn'y want to damage a nail if he hadn't of come out i'm sure she would of taken the points rather than break a nail :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jonah said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


Well you could argue that she could do that just as easily by reversing over a child waiting to cross the road, but they said nothing about the tints on the rear window and neither do they insist that these cars have the rear mirrors like you see on Japanese imported people carriers like Toyota Estimas to aid visibility at the rear.

I think a modicum of common sense is called for here... :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Theres a bit of a difference between window tints and gucci welding goggles i see women driving around in.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


My thoughts exactly. It's for a good reason.

The silly cheap-looking tart should have been given the points. They (Mr & Mrs) claerly opted for the footballer/drug dealer look and had ideas above their station. :wink:

However I am not sure why they couldnt have been allowed to proceed home or to garage with their front windows wound down. :idea:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

garyc said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Because the policeman reasoned that by getting them to remove a good portion in front of him they were more likely to remove the rest. Had they driven off with the windows down then the incentive to remove them later is gone...

I still think their policing efforts might better be used doing something more productive - daft tart or no daft tart... :wink:


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > What a bunch of incompetent fuckers!!!.
> ...


Have to disagree. She knew very well. That's why she got all shirty and called her chap down. Blaming the dealer was the absolute icing on the cake. Dim witted tart!!

Tints that dark look gay. She ain't no celeb. Detest these ponsy idiots flying round with black windows thinking they're too special to be seen. It's dangerous. Period.

Sadly she was gorgeous...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Anyway I saw that program as Barca were boring the tits off me and the motorcycle cop what a pretentious prick and as for the one scared of that dog if it had wanted to bite him then it would have don't it earlier. My springer had an ear infection and turned him into a right little bastard dogs are funny about their ears


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

robokn said:


> Anyway I saw that program as Barca were boring the tits off me and the motorcycle cop what a pretentious prick and as for the one scared of that dog if it had wanted to bite him then it would have don't it earlier. My springer had an ear infection and turned him into a right little bastard dogs are funny about their ears


Same here 

had to laugh at the police dog handler, big fella and a bit of a shit house. The lady vet though, well she showed us who was the daddy :lol:

WTF! police now flying round on 200mph bikes, jeez, we dont stand a chance!


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Erm.............................I've just had my application for the Police accepted  Good job we live at different ends of the country Rob, I'll be looking for ways to fuck you about, just for being ex navy :wink: In fact, fuck it, I'll ask for a transfer down south.


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

LakesTTer said:


> Erm.............................I've just had my application for the Police accepted  Good job we live at different ends of the country Rob, I'll be looking for ways to fuck you about, just for being ex navy :wink: In fact, fuck it, I'll ask for a transfer down south.


Sums it all up doesnt it!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> Erm.............................I've just had my application for the Police accepted  Good job we live at different ends of the country Rob, I'll be looking for ways to fuck you about, just for being ex navy :wink: In fact, fuck it, I'll ask for a transfer down south.


So, it's true what they say about hiring anyone these days then? :wink:

Maybe go through your previous posts and clean up any that may pertain to any thing illegal or conduct not becoming of a copper, or whatever. In case they do a background check?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

LakesTTer said:


> Erm.............................I've just had my application for the Police accepted  Good job we live at different ends of the country Rob, I'll be looking for ways to fuck you about, just for being ex navy :wink: In fact, fuck it, I'll ask for a transfer down south.


MMMM, very pongo of you. :lol:

Good luck with being accepted fella, at least its not sales and you'll have another career to move on with.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Just coz your _application_ has been accepted doesnt mean your in.

There medicals/ physicals/ written tests/ competency interviews....

Not in that order. :lol:


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

robokn said:


> What a bunch of incompetent fuckers!!!.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

robokn said:


> What a bunch of incompetent fuckers!!!


You've clearly had what you feel to be a negative experience with the police, but very often such matters arise as a result of the public's lack of understanding of police work and procedures and expectations that are hugely removed from reality.

For instance, when taking statements it's proven than going over somebody's account repeatedly elicits more detailed information - with recollection improving with each cycle. Therefore standard procedure is to cover it three times; once as a free recall, a second effort to flesh out the detail and then a third account to probe and fill in any remaining gaps. In your case that is probably excessive, but it may have just been the officer doing as they've been taught and attempting to be thorough. But you perhaps percieve that as them being thick, because you don't understand what they are doing or why.

Further, it is now very common for certain investigations to be passed onto specialist units. This is done to ensure a particular matter is dealt with using the highest level of expertise. That means the officer who first takes your report may not be the person who actually investigates it and so isn't really in a position to tell you exactly what will be happening next. Financial crimes are likely to fall into this category. But you think fuck all is being done, perhaps because you don't see a particular officer doing something and don't understand how it is going to get dealt with.

Obviously police officers work shifts. If you don't work shifts yourself you won't understand how much of a nuisance this is when you are trying to get hold of people who live regular lives and keep normal hours. Because we try to ensure that we have most officers on duty at times when most crime is committed (in the hours of darkness) we actually spend very little time on duty during normal office hours. In fact, if you try and contact a particular officer between 9.00 am and 5.00 pm from Monay to Friday you've got only around a 5% chance of catching them on duty. It's not ideal, but we need to be about when the criminals are busy. And it's not an individual officer's fault that it makes it difficult for you to contact each other. Also, we don't like to leave messages on answerphones if we can help it. You don't know who else might pick up those messages and then become party to information you may have considered confidential. Very often we are dealing with very sensitive matters. But you just see that as someone less capable than a 12 year old, because you don't appreciate there are reasons why they didn't leave a message.

Finally, do you appreciate that in fact you've not been the victim of a crime at all? An offence has been committed but the victim is in fact the credit card company, not you, and they are the proper people to have reported it. Obviously we are happy that you have brought the matter to police attention, however the correct procedure is for you to inform the credit card company that there has been a fraudulent application in your name and then for them to contact the police through well established channels. This will be why you may have found the individual officer couldn't tell you much about any future investigations - they wouldn't routinely deal with these matters.

I'll make no excuses for crap spelling in the statement though - there are none!

I see these kind of rants about the police in most forums I participate in, and very often they get followed up some weeks later by the OP giving an update that someone has been arrested and charged. The problem arises because while the public expect the police are instantly going to rush out and do something it doesn't happen - because that just isn't how it's done. No-one except a police officer has ever investigated a crime yet everybody else seems to think they know what should be done. Well, they don't. It would be nice if we had the time to sit down with each and every complainant and explain exactly what is going to happen and why, but that would take hours at a time and we just don't have that luxury any more - not given the ridiculous amount of time-consuming bureacracy we're saddled with.

All I can ask is that you trust that we know what we are doing. Crime is down 12% this year and has been steadily falling for over a decade. Prisons are also full to overflowing. That doesn't happen on its own - so we must be doing something right. Just because you don't understand what we are doing doesn't mean we don't either.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > What a bunch of incompetent fuckers!!!
> ...


Crime down 12% yeah, and I really believe the figures this lying deceiving government spew out (can't quite remember now how fast Saddam could send his invisible nukes over). Doesn't really stack up when you consider prisons are so full that the courts are avoiding sending criminals there. If crime was 12% down there should be 12% less people to send there.

I don't blame the coppers it's the governments fault.....they have turned them into tax collectors in uniform, and turned the country into an international joke.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

qooqiiu said:


> Just coz your _application_ has been accepted doesnt mean your in.
> 
> There medicals/ physicals/ written tests/ competency interviews....
> 
> Not in that order. :lol:


I know all of that, but I'm fucking good so I'm not worried


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

qooqiiu said:


> Just coz your _application_ has been accepted doesnt mean your in.
> 
> There medicals/ physicals/ written tests/ competency interviews....
> 
> Not in that order. :lol:


I know all of that, but I'm fucking good so I'm not worried


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

qooqiiu said:


> Just coz your _application_ has been accepted doesnt mean your in.
> 
> There medicals/ physicals/ written tests/ competency interviews....
> 
> Not in that order. :lol:


I know all of that, but I'm fucking good so I'm not worried


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > What a bunch of incompetent fuckers!!!
> ...


Just to update you Mark after 22 years in the Navy I fully understand what shift work is done a few myself normally in war zones.

The person who is supposedly dealing with it writes a letter to me asking questions which were answered in my initial statement, says she has left messages on my phone bollocks my black berry never leaves my side always on always answered!. That's once she has a week off no-one else looking into it.

Your right, the credit card are dealing with it hopefully 'cause lets be honest the police are just too busy.

And as for not understanding, my wife worked for PITO and now works for the YJB so please let's not get on the high horse.

Incompetent fuckers


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

robokn said:


> And as for not understanding, my wife worked for PITO and now works for the YJB so please let's not get on the high horse.


I'm not on a high horse - I'm just pointing out the balatantly obvious that most people seem incapable of appreciating.

Policing and criminal investigation is a quite unique role. If you haven't done it yourself the simple fact is you barely know the first thing about it. Your wife may have worked in the PITO and YJB but she's no more investigated a rape, a burglary or a series of credit card frauds than you have. She might know something about how courts work, sentencing and probation but, just like you and everybody else, she won't have the first idea of how to go about gaining authorisation for a covert surveillance (let alone how to actually do it!), what's involved with obtaining the subscriber details for a phone number (never mind the rules of evidence that apply when you've actually got the information and whether or not you can use it!), what level of evidence and paperwork is required to obtain a search warrant (let alone the practical business of rapidly forcing entry to a suspected drug factory!), whether or not in a given set of circumstances you have the right to enter a property if you hear a shout (before you even think about what to do when you get in there!), whether what you've just seen is in fact an offence and exactly what powers can be exercised in relation to them (just assuming you can manage to tackle the guy with the knife safely!) . . .

I could go on and on.

I don't presume to know how to fix a gas boiler and wouldn't stand over someome repairing mine and criticise them - yet everyone is an expert on policing just because they've watched a few dramas on TV. If, when the plumber has finished, my boiler is working again I'd generally be satisfied that they knew what they are doing, and until such time as they actually fail to repair the boiler I'll leave them to get on with it. Perhaps you'd do the police the courtesy of actually giving them a chance to do the job before writing them off as 'incompetent fuckers'.

I'd agree, difficulties with communications might appear unprofessional (and I've tried to explain why it's not as straightforward as you might imagine), and you'd be justified in making criticism of that. However, you complain about the person who is ultimately dealing with the enquiry contacting you and asking about all the stuff already in your statement - which is apparently why the police are incompetent. Well, if I'd contacted _any_ organisation to make any kind of report and I was told the matter was being passed onto a specialist department I would damn well *expect* someone from that department to have the courtesy to contact me directly to discuss my issue, so that they could get first hand information and so that the specialist got all the relevant information, some of which might have been missed by the person taking the original report. But the police do _you_ that courtesy and you brand the lot of us as incompetent because of it!

Which is why I ask, before going off the handle, are you really thinking about why the police are doing what they are doing - and that maybe it's your incorrect assumptions, based on no knowledge of policing, that are giving you the wrong impression?

As I said, give them a chance to do the job before making your assumptions. Trust that they know what they are doing and accept that maybe you don't and then let the results speak for themselves.

And I'll warn you, the last credit card fraud I dealt with took 14 months of hard graft from initial arrest to charge. You've not the faintest idea of just how much work is involved - so don't expect results over night.

But bottom line, should you really presume to criticise something that you'd have to admit you know virtually nothing about?


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

qooqiiu said:


> Just coz your _application_ has been accepted doesnt mean your in.
> 
> Not in that order. :lol:


We all like our policemen to have a good grasp of the English language.

Your English is only 75% correct, but you're capable of getting 100% with a bit of effort. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Molehall said:


> We all like our policemen to have a good grasp of the English language.
> 
> Your English is only 75% correct, but you're capable of getting 100% with a bit of effort.


I'm with you on that one - but then I despair over the declining standards of English language everywhere! So as I said in my first post, I make no apologies or excuses when Robokn complains about spelling mistakes made in his statement, except to say that such failings in police officers are merely representative of our society as a whole.

Plus it's a bit rich for someone to be making such criticisms when their own posts here are littered with errors.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Mark Davies said:


> Molehall said:
> 
> 
> > We all like our policemen to have a good grasp of the English language.
> ...


Innit.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Innit.


 :lol:


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm gonna start a thread about Plumbers.

Robbing useless bastards.

[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## T7NJB (Mar 3, 2008)

da truble isss na won givs a tooss :?

dont get me started on feckin plumbers.... cnuts the lot of em


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

My plumber is actually educated to a degree level more than can be said for PC Cantspell, I am throughly disappointed in the whole scenario really, people impersonate you get credit cards with a decent limit and nothing really gets done. The credit card company says that unless it is over 10k then they don't really bother and the police / civvy don't get involved unless asked by the credit card company.

A waste of time I may just go around looking for bank details and apply easier than working for a living. Which by the way Mark I actually do.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

robokn said:


> My plumber is actually educated to a degree level more than can be said for PC Cantspell, I am throughly disappointed in the whole scenario really, people impersonate you get credit cards with a decent limit and nothing really gets done. The credit card company says that unless it is over 10k then they don't really bother and the police / civvy don't get involved unless asked by the credit card company.
> 
> A waste of time I may just go around looking for bank details and apply easier than working for a living. Which by the way Mark I actually do.


I saw on panorama ( HAte the prick hosting it now, even moreso on radio two) that you can purchase peoples bank details and passwords online. :?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> I saw on panorama that you can purchase peoples bank details and passwords online. :?


You can. In fact there are a number of internet chatrooms which are set up specifically for the purpose of exchanging other people's credit card data. Because they are operated from overseas it is particularly difficult to get them closed down. All you do is sign up (same as you did for this forum) and then, once you have supplied a number of sets of data yourself, you are given a password to unlock a private forum where you can access a whole database.

The guy I worked on for that 14 months was one of the most prolific in the country. The E-crime division of SOCA had been monitoring his activity for a considerable time but didn't manage to obtain his identity until after I'd managed to convict him. When I arrested him he was carrying a laptop computer which I had analysed and from it we recovered a document 250 pages long. On each page there were around 4 full sets of credit card data, sufficient to make purchases over the internet. All of these he'd collected in chatrooms.

Fortunately he's now serving a 4 year sentence, but I'd have to agree with Robokn in one respect. He'd not be where he is if I'd not been so bloody-minded about catching him. As a firearms officer working in counter terrorism dealing with credit card fraud most certainly isn't in my area of responsibility, but I've dealt with these before when I was in CID and knew what I was doing - and knew that quite sadly nobody else would be all that interested. I was allowed to run with it when otherwise it would probably have just been filed away - as initially it didn't look big enough to warrant the attention of our Economic Crime Squad. In the end he turned out to be one of the most prolific credit card fraud offenders in the country.

Half the problem is with the card companies. They are making so much money they are quite prepared to write of their fraud losses as they are barely significant within their accounts. As a result we the police tend to get very little co-operation from the banks and financial institutions. Most of the time they don't even bother reporting it to us. I only got my guy because he tried to board a plane and the airline were not too sure about his payment and I smelt a rat. The card company wouldn't have told us about it otherwise. The police view is then that it's the banks who are losing out and if they can't be arsed then why should we waste taxpayer's money investigating these offences?

Well, because people are committing crime and getting away with it! That's my view and that is why I wouldn't let my job go. However, I was lucky to be dealing with a bank whose head of security was a former bobby and who was very keen to co-operate - making the investigation far more feasible. We rarely have that luxury.

I agree with your sentiments - as things stand if you know how to do it then it's a great way to earn huge sums of money with very limited chances of getting caught (or even having your crimes investigated!) - and then when you are caught the sentencing hardly fits the rewards available. I was well pleased that my guy got 4 years - that's a lot for this kind of thing.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

So you can appreciate my frustration at the apparent lack of interest in my case, I do appreciate the police just this has made me see things in a very different light, 
rob


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

robokn said:


> So you can appreciate my frustration at the apparent lack of interest in my case, I do appreciate the police just this has made me see things in a very different light,
> rob


I appreciate that you're whining over nothing. You just wait 'til I've passed the assessment, breezed the physical and medical, nailed the inter.....................................never mind. We'll be policing on Mars by the time I get in, never known anything so slow. They only really get their arses in gear at shift change or 15 for the price of 12 at Dunkin' Donuts. Understand your frustration though Rob.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

MARK DAVIES SAID


> I could go on and on.


You do.

MARK DAVIES SAID


> The guy I worked on for that 14 months was one of the most prolific in the country.


That's 'cause you're the best.

Mark, havenâ€™t you grown up yet? Learn to shut yer tits lad. How many times do you need to be told? You write worse than the editor of BRIEF! For goodness sake, think on.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Tetchy? :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=110956&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

i have to say that when you really need the police, and i mean _really_ need them - you'll probably find they do an excellent job.

i've needed the police's help for serious matters a couple of times, and it's inspiring to see how the machine just kicks into gear and things start happening.

the problem is that when less important things happen we probably apportion more importance to them than is warranted ... it's human nature to think our problem is the biggest most important issue that must be dealt with straight away.

i can quite understand why mark is defensive as most people probably don't really know how things work within the police force, nor appreciate the frustration that officers deal with on a daily basis ... most join to do good, but become jaded when they're frustrated by bureaucracy and procedure.

that said, a little more transparency would probably engender a bit more understanding from the public ... both in terms of how things are done, and why they are done.

probably the biggest thing that upsets joe public is when they see drug dealers, gangsters, and violent thugs roaming free, and other matters which seem less serious taking up too much police time ... the trouble is that the police need to tackle everything, but get appreciation for very little.

is busting a drug dealer more important than catching the oik who graffiti'd your grandmas front door? is tracking down a speeding motorist more important than catching a paedophile?

different things are important to different people ... personally i want to feel safe when i'm out, and i don't want to be disturbed when i'm at home ... responsible speeding doesn't bother me (i appreciate that's an oxymoron), but i can understand why it would bother someone who's loved one was killed in an accident.

sometimes what's needed is a little perspective.

the police have a tough job, and don't get enough thanks, but they don't do themselves any favours sometimes ... and a little more diplomacy at the right time, and at least giving people the impression that their issue is important, can go a long way.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Ah Guy, I was wondering if you'd show your face again after showing your backside last time round. Clearly you have an anti-police agenda - everyone can see that - but really, your patronising and arrogant attitude just makes you look like a complete idiot.

You keep throwing in police related references as if you expect it's going to worry me. Don't be ridiculous. I seriously doubt you are impressing anyone. And you presume to tell me to grow up?

Well, crack on with it if it makes you feel big.


----------

